# ثق بان الله يعلم عنك كل شئ....



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شيء ثق بأن الله يعلم كم أنت حاولت بكل طاقتك.

عندما تبكي بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق بأن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة .

اذ احسست ان الايام تمضي بسرعة دون ان تحصل على ماتريد ثق بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي .

عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدا بلا صاحب ثق بأن الله يبقى امينا معك حتى النهاية .

عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطيع حلها ثق بأن الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها .

عندما تتزاحم الافكار و التساؤلات براسك ولا تجد فيمن حولك ان يجيبك عليها ثق بأن الله عنده الاجابة الشافية .

عندما يظهر فجأةً آمام عينيكَ بصيص من ألآمل تأكد حينئذٍ بأن الله يهمس في أذنكَ.


عندما تسير ألامور على ما يرام ثِقْ بأن الله قد بارك حياتك.

عندما يمتلئ قلبُك بالسلام الداخلي رغم شدة ألعواصف من حولك ثِقْ بأن الله يبتسم لَك.

ثِقْ أن اينما ذهبت ومهما فعلت فان الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شي.   منقوووووووووول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

> عندما يظهر فجأةً آمام عينيكَ بصيص من ألآمل تأكد حينئذٍ بأن الله يهمس في أذنكَ.


 
موضوع رااااااااائع يا ايرينى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا ايرينى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


مرسى ليك كتييييييييييييير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

> عندما تبكي بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق بأن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة


كلمات جميلة ومعزية اوى 
ميرسى ليكى يا حبي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​​​


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## white rose (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ثِقْ أن اينما ذهبت ومهما فعلت فان الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شي*


*رائع ايريني

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## eriny roro (4 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## eriny roro (15 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى ليك كتير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## eriny roro (15 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى ليك كتير وعلى مرورك الاجمل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## youhnna (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااا ايرينى
على موضوعك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا اثق بك ياالله 

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل 
تحيتي​


----------



## ماريتا (15 أغسطس 2009)

عندما تبكي بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق بأن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة 
_*انا بحب الجملة دى جدااااا*_
_*ميرسى يا قمر للموضوع الجميل*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى ليكم بجد وعلى مروركم الجميل
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2009)

> *عندما تتزاحم الافكار و التساؤلات براسك ولا تجد فيمن حولك ان يجيبك عليها ثق بأن الله عنده الاجابة الشافية .*




*عندك حق فعلا ربنا بيكون معانا
فى كل الاوقات حتى لو احنا مش حاسين بكدا
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## zezza (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله على الكلمات الجميلة ...... بجد شئ يريح خالص و يطمن 
شكرا يا نونا ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## monmooon (19 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى جه في وقته 
مرسي ليكي كتييييييييييييير 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (20 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى يا زيزا انتى و مونمن
نورتوا كتير
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2009)

> ثِقْ أن اينما ذهبت ومهما فعلت فان الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شي.



​*فعلا ربنا حاسس بكل واحد فينا *
*وعشان كده قال تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل حبيبتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

